# Wlan-Repeater Beratung



## RiversideM (23. September 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich habe das Problem dass der Router im Keller steht und mein Zimmer im Dachgeschoss. Ich habe bereits Lan aber hätte gerne für Handy, Tablet, Laptop etc Wlan. Also habe ich an einen Repeater gedacht. Der würde mir auch die Zwischenstockwerke "ausleuchten". Soweit ich weiß sind Repeater billiger als Router die man als solche benutzt deswegen meine Frage: 
Was sind die Qualitätsmerkmale bzw worauf muss ich achten? Sonderlich hohe Ansprüche habe ich nicht. 
Bei Aldi ist im Moment der "Medion p89137 im Angebot. Kann man den nehmen? 
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2012)

Wir benutzen den hier ohne Probleme:
WLAN Repeater, Wifi Repeater: 7links 300 MBit WLAN Repeater und AccessPoint - Access point / Netzwerk
(der sollte baugleich sein)
Die Reichweite ist top(deutlich größer als die von unserer FritzBox 7390), aus Sicht des Routers ist es nur ein weiteres WLAN Gerät ohne zusätzlichen Einrichtungsaufwand und wenn man einen PC ohne WLAN benutzen will hat er auch noch einen LAN-Anschluss. 

Nur Onlineshooter kann man über das Gerät vergessen, dazu verlängert sich der Ping zu stark.

Da du aber eine LAN Verbindung hast würde es sich imo eher anbieten einen WLAN-AccesPoint(bzw. den "Repeater" im AccesPoint Modus) dort an zu schließen, so musst du schon mal nicht mit dem Empfang zwischen Repeater und Router kämpfen.

Wenn ich mir das Aldi Ding so ansehe dürfte es vergleichbar sein und ist wahrscheinlich für deine Zwecke genau so gut oder schlecht einsetzbar wie das von mir verlinkte.

Generell dürfte es ein gebrauchter Router auch tun und auch nicht teurer sein, allerdings nehmen die mehr Platz weg und verbrauchen mehr Strom.


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

Nimm doch einen TP Link Router für 40€ mit DD WRT


----------

